# Tutoriales y temas destacados de Microcontroladores



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2011)

Debido a que hay demasiado movimiento y demasiados temas destacados en el foro de microcontroladores voy a poner en funcionamiento una idea... 

Provisionalmente listare aqui los mejores temas, para hacer el indice un poco mas agil, si consideran que algun tema merece estar en el listado por favor envienme un mp para añadirlo, voy a experimentar con esto un rato para ver si funciona o si volvemos a mantener los temas destacados de la forma tradicional....


*Tutoriales programacion:*
C vs ASM
ASM desde Cero
Ejemplos para MPLAB
Programacion en C para PIC
Programacion en PIC C Compiler
Programacion en Proton IDE
Programacion en BSIC Pro
Tutorial del 16F877
Como usar la EEPROM en los PICs
Manual de AVR
Curso de los modulos del PSOC 1
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programas-hechos-c18-compiler-38812/


*Programadores:*
USB Pickit Clone
Enigma
Solucion al error de verificacion 0000 en el ICPROG
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pequeno-sencillo-completo-programador-pics-38092/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-avrs-solo-lazarux-41038/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-usb-microcontroladores-avr-atmel-51290/

*Arduino:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/arduino-documental-2010-a-49626/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/videotutoriales-arduino-mega-41062/

*Labview:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ic-pro-ccs-compiler-serie-paralelo-usb-25601/

*Varios:*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/tecnicas-ahorrar-hardware-picmicros-65344/
Control de dispositivos USB con PIC 18F2550
Control de dispositivos USB con PIC en ASM
Control de display LCD con PIC
Uso de un celular GSM con PIC
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/plc-industrial-pic-37381/
Buscador de codigo fuente Open Source


----------

